# Pleco ID



## jaw3709 (Feb 2, 2012)

can someone please tell me what type of common pleco i have thanks!! and also ive been giving him cucumber and zuchini in a veggie clip one night he ate alot of the cucumber but other times he will not touch the veggies at all i worry hes not getting enough to eat sometimes is this normal for them to eat it sometimes and then not for awhile. ive had him for about 2 weeks now hes always going around the tank sucking at the glass for algae


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't know the specific kind of "common" pleco it is. You could try researching planetcatfish.com I do believe zuchinni is better than cucumber, though....I think the zuchs have more vitimin/mineral value.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

I know that there is a leopard common pleco. That is what yours looks like to me, but I could be wrong about what kind of common pleco he is. I have two in my 55 gallon tank that look just like him.


----------



## jaw3709 (Feb 2, 2012)

*pleco*

yeah all the pics i compared him to made it seem like he was a leopard sailfin
i just wanted to see if somebody else agreed with me on that
that means hes probly gonna b one big boy when he grows up hes barely 3.5 inches right now
thanks for your help!!!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

BV77 said:


> I don't know the specific kind of "common" pleco it is. You could try researching planetcatfish.com I do believe zuchinni is better than cucumber, though....I think the zuchs have more vitimin/mineral value.


This.

Cucumbers are good too, but use the English Seedless Cucumbers, that goes for any fish that will eat them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

jaw3709 said:


> yeah all the pics i compared him to made it seem like he was a leopard sailfin
> i just wanted to see if somebody else agreed with me on that
> that means hes probly gonna b one big boy when he grows up hes barely 3.5 inches right now
> thanks for your help!!!


Yep he is going to get about 18" to 24", so he is going to be very big. Also plecos do grow quickly so I would have an adequate size tank for your pleco.

You're welcome!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

They also become very messy fish too. So frequent water changes will eventually become necessary.


----------

